# Der Neue Ausweis was haltet ihr davon?



## Jax1988 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte euch mal fragen was ihr zu den neuen Perso sagt der am 1.11.2010
seinen dienst antritt?

Auf der Hompage Der neue Personalausweis - Meine wichtigste Karte - Intro
kann man nun nachlesen was man mit dem Neuen Perso auch Online alles erledigen kann.


Würdet ihr euch den hohlen wenn euer Perso noch diesen Monat ableuft oder lieber noch mal den Alten?


----------



## Jakob (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke, bei all den Entwicklungen in der Technik, sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass all diese Dinge auch Risiken mit sich bringen. Und diese sind in meinen Augen nicht tragbar, wenn es im Ernstfall zu Identitätsdiebstahl kommen kann. Erst recht nicht, wenn der CCC schon extra eine Warnung ausgesprochen hat. Denn was der CCC kann, ist nur eine Frage der Zeit und der kriminelle kann es auch.
Aber ich glaube zu diesem Thema gibt es schon mehr als einen Thread.


----------



## kenji_91 (26. Oktober 2010)

es gab schon mal ne ähnliche news, wo das ganze diskutiert wurde.
einfach unter sufu user news perso


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

Ist mir egal, ich muss mir jetzt nen neuen machen entweder bekomme ich einen ohne chip oder ich mach mir keinen neuen.


----------



## tickymick (26. Oktober 2010)

Dazu sag ich nur: YouTube - De Maiziere: Hacker mögen immer irgendwas hacken können
Nein aber im Ernst, ich stimmt da Jakob vollkommen zu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ist mir egal, ich muss mir jetzt nen neuen machen entweder bekomme ich einen ohne chip oder ich mach mir keinen neuen.



Noch scheint man pauschal neue zu bekommen (jedenfalls dem Preis nach, den ich zahlen musste).


@topic:
Mir gefällt die mangelnde Kontrolle und die hohen Erwartungen nicht.
Daten auf dem Perso auch digital zu hinterlegen ist an und für sich keine schlechte Idee. Erschwert die Fälschung, würde in Zukunft ggf. eine Erweiterung der Funktionalität (z.B. Führerschein integriert) ermöglichen, etc.
Das Problem ist, dass der Besitzer keine 100%ige Kontrolle über die Auslesung der Daten hat.
Die Verwendung für Internetkommunikation ist ebenfalls zweischneidig: Auf der einen Seite ist das neue System sicherer, als viele andere und prinzipiell könnte man mit dem Perso eines der sichersten Systeme überhaupt aufbauen. Aktuell scheinen aber viele Verantwortliche der Legende von 100% sicher anzuhängen - und was das in Kombination mit Identitätsdiebstahl bedeutet...
Immerhin kann man diese Funktionalität deaktivieren.
Dritter, klar negativer Punkt: Der Preis. Imho sollten solch grundlegende Dokumente, die jeder Bürger braucht, genauso wenig was kosten, wie Luft zum Atmen.


----------



## frEnzy (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin eher skeptisch. Zum Glück ist mein Perso noch ein paar Jahre gültig, so dass bis dahin die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten und Sicherheitslücken gefixt sind. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass dieser Perso, so schön seine Möglichkeiten auch sein mögen, eher ein Schuss in den Ofen sein wird und es immer wieder runtergespielte Skandale geben wird, bei denen Leute irtümlich beschuldigt oder verknackt werden, weil irgend ein Aas dessen Perso gehäckt hat.


----------



## Jan565 (28. Oktober 2010)

Also ich gehe heute oder morgen hin und lasse meinen alten verlängern. Ich halte von dem neuen weniger als nichts. Und wenn ich den in 5Jahren haben muss, werde ich den Chip sofort mit Hilfe einer Einweg Kamara unbrauchbar machen. Mehr als unsicher geht es bei dem Teil nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Ich bin eher skeptisch. Zum Glück ist mein Perso noch ein paar Jahre gültig, so dass bis dahin die ganzen Kinderkrankheiten und Sicherheitslücken gefixt sind. Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass dieser Perso, so schön seine Möglichkeiten auch sein mögen, eher ein Schuss in den Ofen sein wird und es immer wieder runtergespielte Skandale geben wird, bei denen Leute irtümlich beschuldigt oder verknackt werden, weil irgend ein Aas dessen Perso gehäckt hat.



Wie willst Sicherheitslücken bei etwas schließen, das in der Hosentasche steckt?


----------



## Icejester (28. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie willst Sicherheitslücken bei etwas schließen, das in der Hosentasche steckt?



Du mußt ihn ja nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2010)

Wenn er bei mir zu Hause liegt, schließen sich die Sicherheitslücken ebenfalls nicht von alleine


----------



## Icejester (28. Oktober 2010)

Natürlich nicht. Aber ich gehe einfach davon aus, daß böse Personalausweisdatendiebe nicht einfach so in Deine Wohnung spazieren.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. Oktober 2010)

[X] nix, weil teurer, bürokratischer und von der Biometrie-Lobby gesteuerter Unfug. 

Das Ding vermittelt Sicherheit (die nicht existiert), kostet dabei den Steuerzahler einen Haufen Geld und nutzt nur den "üblichen Verdächtigen".


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2010)

so hab mir heute noch einen alten Personalausweis bestellt  

habt ihr schon gesehen wie teuer der Spaß wird?

der alte Perso  : 6-10€ Fotos + Perso 8€ 
der neue Perso:13€ Fotos + Perso 29€ 

Lustig wird das ganze ab nächste Woche, ich wohne in einer Stadt mit knapp 400000 Einwohnern.

Hab mich heute erkundigt ob das für Sie dort Mehrarbeit bedeutet, oder weniger? 

Bisher konnte man denn Perso in jedem Bürgerbüro beantragen, das ändert sich ab nächste Woche, nur im Rathaus haben die die entsprechenden Geräte!


----------



## moe (28. Oktober 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> [X] nix, weil teurer, bürokratischer und von der Biometrie-Lobby gesteuerter Unfug.
> 
> Das Ding vermittelt Sicherheit (die nicht existiert), kostet dabei den Steuerzahler einen Haufen Geld und nutzt nur den "üblichen Verdächtigen".



so siehts aus. und hauptsache den bürgern jeden cent der geht aus der tasche ziehen.
100% sicher geht bei digitalen medien nun mal nicht, warum also sollte ich mich auf das risiko einlassen?

btw: ich hab mir heute mittag auch noch nen neuen (alten) machen lassen.


----------



## poiu (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde es relativ unterhaltsam wie dem Bürger die Ganzen Abwrackprämien untergejubelt werden.

was hatten wir denn Schon an Lobbyarbeit, Pkw Hersteller, Pharmaindustrie (mehrfach), Atom Lobby und jetzt eben irgendeine IT/Security/Überwachung blabla.

eigentlich sollte man sich die Gehaltslisten im Bundestag ansehen, vielleicht erraten wir die nächste Abwrackprämie 


*weg rofl*

PS



> btw: ich hab mir heute mittag auch noch nen neuen (alten) machen lassen.



nebenbei  bei mir waren unglaublich viele Personen da um noch denn alten Perso zu beantragen und man musste mit mindestens 30 min Wartezeit rechnen. Aufgrund der Vielzahl von Anträgen soll wohl die Wartezeit drei Wochen betragen!


----------



## Dustin91 (28. Oktober 2010)

Mist, meiner geht nur noch bis 2012.
Da sollte ich fast morgen noch den alten neu beantragen


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (28. Oktober 2010)

Zum Glück hab ich im August noch die alte Variante vom Perso beantragt/erhalten, mit Haltbarkeitsdatum bis zum 19.08.2020


----------



## m-o-m-o (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich kam 6 Monate zu spät auf die Welt für nen alten Personalausweis -.-

Na ja, Onlinefunktionen deaktivieren lassen und RFID Chip zerstören, dann passt das schon (abgesehen von den unverschämten Kosten)


----------



## sirwuffi (1. Januar 2011)

ich vertrau darauf, dass schäuble, bzw. sein nachfolger zu blöd sind da funktionierende spionage mit zu betreiben, sonst kriegen die ja auch nix gebacken


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Na ja, Onlinefunktionen deaktivieren lassen und RFID Chip zerstören, dann passt das schon (abgesehen von den unverschämten Kosten)


 
Die Onlinefunktion musst du ja nicht mitbestellen und der RFID Chip geht gut in einer Mikrowelle hops. 
Oder du besorgst dir einen Metallschieber, wo der drin ist, das ist ein Faradayscher Käfig.


----------



## stefan.net82 (2. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder du besorgst dir einen Metallschieber, wo der drin ist, das ist ein Faradayscher Käfig.


 
...und das nächste Gewitter kann kommen


----------



## KaitoKid (2. Januar 2011)

Ab wann muss man eigentlich nen Perso haben?
Ich kann mich ja bisher immer mit meinem Schülerausweis oder meinem BVG Schülerticket ausweisen, also


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Januar 2011)

Ich brauche kein Ausweis. Der Staat will das ich einen habe, dann soll er mir den auch unentgeldlich geben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2011)

KaitoKid schrieb:


> Ab wann muss man eigentlich nen Perso haben?
> Ich kann mich ja bisher immer mit meinem Schülerausweis oder meinem BVG Schülerticket ausweisen, also



Ausweißpflicht besteht afaik ab18. Ob du die mittels Perso oder Reisepass erfüllst, bleibt dir überlassen - aber eins von beiden muss man haben.


----------



## Dustin91 (2. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ausweißpflicht besteht afaik ab18.


Schmarrn

PAuswG - Einzelnorm

Ab 16 besteht die Ausweispflicht.



> Wer gegen die Ausweispflicht verstößt, also weder einen gültigen Ausweis noch einen gültigen Pass besitzt, handelt nach § 32 des Gesetzes über Personalausweise ordnungswidrig und kann mit einem Bußgeld bis zu 5000 EUR belegt werden.



Das ist mal mies


----------

